# Advice on single mum moving to spain please



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello im a single mum whos looking at moving to spain! I start a tesol course in january so i can possibly work in a school over there!? anyways i was wondering how do-able this is if your a single mum? ,my child just turned a 1yr 2wks ago and we dont have anything over here! 

I have been looking at rentals which are long-term starting from £170 per month. Is there any work over there and if so would i be able to get enough for rent and childcare?? Is there any markets or anything i can rent stalls from to start with> as this is what im doing at present! I sell like make-up costume jewellery prams and handbags etc here so i could start with the stock i have!

I have been teaching my son spanish since the day he was born through nursery ryhme cds etc and want to do this before hes older as if we go in between now and next 2 yrs it wont be a big change for him as hes still really young! But i need and want as far out off Glasgow as possible! the sooner the better (i know its not going to be easy ) 

Its not something im taking lightly, my childs father done a runner when i were pregnant and i dont have any family cept my mum and 2 nephews but they are quite happy with the fact they can come visit when i go! I am only 27 but really really want a different life for my son! and obviously if things dont work out i can always come back! anyway thanks for reading this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tesscam said:


> Hello im a single mum whos looking at moving to spain! I start a tesol course in january so i can possibly work in a school over there!? anyways i was wondering how do-able this is if your a single mum? ,my child just turned a 1yr 2wks ago and we dont have anything over here!
> 
> I have been looking at rentals which are long-term starting from £170 per month. Is there any work over there and if so would i be able to get enough for rent and childcare?? Is there any markets or anything i can rent stalls from to start with> as this is what im doing at present! I sell like make-up costume jewellery prams and handbags etc here so i could start with the stock i have!
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

I can absolutely understand why you want to do what you do - after all many of us here on the forum have moved here for a 'better life'

it's fantastic that you are already teaching your son Spanish - & great that you are doing the Tesol course


you might be able to get a job in a language academy with that & in normal circumstances I might even say 'go for it' '

you would be highly unlikely to get a job in a state school though


but right now Spain is in a much deeper recession than the UK - around 20% unemployment- there is also no real government support if all goes wrong

you do say that you want to come within the next 2 years - that IMO is the best plan - give it a couple of years

in that time the recession might have eased - your son will be old enough for free state school in most areas (giving you more freedom to work), and you will both be speaking more Spanish


also save as much as you can - in the 'good times' it used to be recommended that you need at least 6 months worth of cash behind you




in the meantime, please feel free to keep coming back & asking questions


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Good to see someone who's willing to do a bit of planning before coming over!
There's always some TEFL teaching going somewhere, but it's difficult to make a living out of it. If you're young, single with no responsibilities (you nearly made it!) you're OK. If you've got to support someone else, it's a strain. And what xabiachica says about unemployment in Spain is true. 
However, in 2 years you can learn some Spanish and you'll hopefully have some teaching experience. Although it's a good idea to expose your son to Spanish, I wouldn't worry about him picking up the language. Small children usually learn how to communicate very quickly. However it would be great if _*you*_ could learn as much as possible. Don't expect miracles. You won't reach fluency for years, but anything you learn before you come will be an advantage over all those brits who can just about ask for a beer in Spanish.
Look at the teaching English sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Hola*

Where you thinking of moving to? I live in place called Moraira which has a great school for youngsters plus a great community.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Erm, does anyone have prices on childcare? That's the one thing that really concerns me... Working in your own shop, it'd be "easy" enough to have the little one there with you but if you get into teaching, I'm not so sure.

In the region where I work, many state-schools offer care/class for children from 2 years and up, with a few offering from 0-2 years. However, it's fairly difficult to get a spot and I'm not sure if this is available where you're looking to move. 

You seem pretty ambitious, and that's very important. The situation for young folks (we're "young" here until we hit +/- 35!!!!!) is pretty dire right now, with unemployment running much higher than the official Spain-wide figures. Once you get here, THROW yourself into Spanish to get a leg up on your competition. If you've got a university degree, there's a program in which you can work in Spanish state schools BUT they can send you pretty much anywhere in Spain, and you're only working from October to the end of May. 

Best of luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Think VERY carefully about this. There are over four million unemployed in Spain. There are very many people teaching English, many of them graduates.
You say you can find long-term rentals for £175 amonth....to which I can only reply 'Beware'.
You have a young son and you need decent accomodation, not some run-down slum. I have heard of rents of 300 euros a month excluding utilities - add another 150 euros a month - but in areas which may not appeal to you.
An example of 'realistic' rent levels in this part of the Costa Del Sol: around 500 euros per month excluding utilities in a perhaps not very attractive urb.
Of course there are cheap rents but there's always a reason for this.
Wage levels here are lower than in the UK and the cost of living not really that much lower.
I seem to be the voice of doom but I am reflecting reality as I see it. I know of several people, no dependents, professional people, whose businesses have failed or who have lost their jobs or seen their hours and wages reduced. They are all returning to the UK - that is, when they can find buyers for their properties.
Why not come on a fact-finding trip before you make any decision?.


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

All these replys are brilliant thanks!

I have to rephrase my better life statement! Im under no illusions what the situation is over there and most of the worlds in a recession! What i meant by better life is a different 1, I cant have my son growing up with all thats here! i had no choice as a child i had to take what was here (its not even the area to be honest) its a family thing. I have worked hard to NOT be like my so called family and really want my child away from all that bring you down! the only downside of that is my mum and my nephews which i will miss but i can see them so no big deal.

I am not really looking at anywere in particular, i was looking at properties last night on a site called think spain? they had loads of "long term rentals" although to be honest i actually tink most looked more like holiday homes! but werent to pricey either! 

Yeah i am trying to get into a spanish course here but im quite suprised how much im picking up just listening to my sons rhymes cd!

If i maybe found premises for a shop do you think theres much call for the likes of the stuff i have? i do normally sell at a market i ended up with this as my job when my job went out the window (yes this recession) Its took me ages but i now have a not bad amount of stock etc as yes i actually started off with nothing! I used my what was left in my savings 1 day to buy these goods and obviously the rest was from there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tesscam said:


> All these replys are brilliant thanks!
> 
> I have to rephrase my better life statement! Im under no illusions what the situation is over there and most of the worlds in a recession! What i meant by better life is a different 1, I cant have my son growing up with all thats here! i had no choice as a child i had to take what was here (its not even the area to be honest) its a family thing. I have worked hard to NOT be like my so called family and really want my child away from all that bring you down! the only downside of that is my mum and my nephews which i will miss but i can see them so no big deal.
> 
> ...




have a look at these sites - they are in Spanish but it's good practice!!

on both you can put in any area & they are sites used by the Spanish so the rents are usually pretty realistic

bear in mind that if you find things on any English language site it is likely to be run by a brit with brit clients who sadly frequently expect a brit to pay more!!

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


Pisos en alquiler en toda España, pisos Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com


the sort of stuff you are selling will always sell - but you'd be in competition with the chinese bazaars (we have about a dozen in our town!) who sell stuff pretty cheaply - and it's not ALL rubbish


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Ohh fantastic gracias muchio i will have a wee look, im soo glad i came across this forum! Yeah theres alot of competition here for what i sell but its no been easy although im getting there now! on the plus side i think its been easier to sell as its all good brands which helps! Im away to look at they sites!

I was thinking as sum they properties i was lookin at last night were from 3-qqmonths rentals that i could maybe come over for 3-4months just kind of have a feel of a town see if my boy was ok etc?


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

What are you selling?


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I sell Prams but i dont do that at the market i do this online! Apart from them I sell Make-up, costume jewellery, handbags, gift bags etc. Nothing to flash! Its something i have only been doing for 6 months! although i am shocked at how well ive done so fast! like i sadi though its all branded names stuff and it sell well due to the price i can actually sell it for!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My friends have a fully furnished 2 bed house up for rent for 200 euros a month + bills, but it is not on the coast. I doubt you will get anything decent on the coast for that amount of money. I think you are going to struggle financially over here. The nursery near us charges about 35 euros a week, and spanish state schools are free, but you have to buy books etc. I am not sure about all areas but if you are a Spanish resident with children our council guarentees you 3 months work a year, I think the pay is about 600 euros a month. Things are now getting very expensive over here, so I think you need to bring some savings with you. Maybe you could look for a room in a shared house, but you need to be very careful. I know a lot of people that will take in lodgers, but again they are not on the coast.


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

where abouts is their apartment? Its not necessarily the coast i want, I want some where where my boy will live in their lifstyle and not a British 1! I havent been to spain much but found some places are like little britain so me and my mum would travel miles to get into the spanish! so a bit of both basically! I want out of here and theres no point going to england if im going im going all full hog! I have been trying to research but like xabiachica quotes its mostly brits web pages that you find so sometimes its just rubbish on their sites!

I must stress though im not trying to move on a whim! Its something i thought long and hard about! when my job (company went bust) fell from my hands i was like god! I cant live on benefits!! so then i made my own luck! i used what little money i had at the time and i invested it in products to sell now i have sold this stuff and so much more since and what i done was a gamble as i could have done this and lost my money as the good maybe not have sold! but i had to try! I tried and won! Im not greedy though all i want is to provide for my son!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Earnie said:


> Where you thinking of moving to? I live in place called Moraira which has a great school for youngsters plus a great community.


Well well well! That brings back memories, my Father Ted, used to live in El Portet, what a pretty part of the world it was,

Hepa


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Well well well! That brings back memories, my Father Ted, used to live in El Portet, what a pretty part of the world it was,
> 
> Hepa


that looks nice!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tesscam,

All I can say is that you are a very brave person!

I believe you will succeed, *Go for it * and the best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tesscam said:


> that looks nice!!


What does, El Portet or where I live? Thinking about it though, the comment could apply to both

Hepa


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Tesscam,
> 
> All I can say is that you are a very brave person!
> 
> ...


Aww thanks!! 

Guts and more than anything determination and loads of hard work! but ive had a bity bad life and want better for my son so i will succeed and if he dont settle there or me for that matter i can always return!


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> What does, El Portet or where I live? Thinking about it though, the comment could apply to both
> 
> Hepa


i looked up el poret but now im going to look up were u are! how long have you been there?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tesscam said:


> i looked up el poret but now im going to look up were u are! how long have you been there?


On and off since 1995, rented at first, then bought an old place in 2001 and have almost completed the refurbishment. We sold up in England last year and are here on a permanent basis, retired of course.

We are two of the three residents from the U.K. so no Ex pat groups here!!

Look at the web page below, there are photos of the best kept secret in the whole of Spain,

Hepa


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a charity in Spain called www guardian-angels.es which helps single parents families. Check it out!
Yes I live in El Portet on the hill side. I moved here recently from the UK to help my old man with his business. Recently split from my wife so good opportunity for a fresh start.
They operate near where i live in Moraira, Javea, Denia and Oliva areas.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

tesscam said:


> Hello im a single mum whos looking at moving to spain! I start a tesol course in january so i can possibly work in a school over there!? anyways i was wondering how do-able this is if your a single mum? ,my child just turned a 1yr 2wks ago and we dont have anything over here!
> 
> I have been looking at rentals which are long-term starting from £170 per month. Is there any work over there and if so would i be able to get enough for rent and childcare?? Is there any markets or anything i can rent stalls from to start with> as this is what im doing at present! I sell like make-up costume jewellery prams and handbags etc here so i could start with the stock i have!
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome,
I am another single mum and I live in Fuengirola and work as an English teacher. I would agree with most of what people have said, it’s all good advice. The one thing I would add is that if you go the teaching English route (see the Teaching English sticky at the top of the forum), it can be complicated when you have children, mainly because in the language schools and academies (as they are also called) the work is usually from about 4pm – 10 pm Monday to Thursday/Friday. Even if you do private lessons most people will want classes after work or after school so it is the same story. State schools are difficult (nearly impossible) to teach in and TESOL alone will not qualify you to do that. I have a few hours work in a Spanish private school teaching extra curricular English but it barely covers the food bill. You can sometimes get in-company classes during the day but they are mainly in the cities and/or you will need a car. And finding childcare at these times is more complicated and expensive and might not be worth your while.

I have been here 7 years and have managed to survive here but only just, and for me and my son’s long term future I am planning to go back to my studies, and rethink things. When I came here I didn’t have children and my intention was to come for a year’s trial, and then travel so South America. I just planned to teach English, though to begin with I had to take a second job in an office to survive. If I was to do it all again, knowing what I know now, I would say if you want a stable, daytime job, you would be better off doing the training in the UK to teach children in schools (degree plus PGCE) and then come out and try to find work in the international schools. Alternatively, do a degree (if you don’t have one already) and try to get on the British Council scheme (it’s the same work as Halydia mentioned but organized by the British Council).

I don’t blame you for wanting to get out of Glasgow – my family is from Hamilton – so I know! But if you are intending to come out here for good, bring your son up here and raise him to be Spanish, then I think you have to be really sure about how you will make a decent living for yourself before you come. You are young enough to do be able to do any training you need to do and create a good life for yourself long term. Besides, with the high unemployment here it is well worth biding your time for a few years, and then, as Xabiachica said, by the time your son is three he will be able to start infant school.

On the other hand, you sound more enthusiastic about your online business, so why not try to develop that? Then you could make the move when it is more established and be at home with your son and live anywhere you want. As for the markets, I have some friends who often work on the markets selling all sorts of things but most can’t make a living from it (and it is highly competitive), even though where we are there are quite a few (Fuengirola, Torremolinos, Arroyo de la Miel, Coin) but it’s definitely not a stable income, which is what you need when you have a child.

I am not trying to put you off, I think you sound like the kind of person who is determined to succeed and I am sure you can but I think you have to really be clear about what are the real possibilities for making a living here, and what you need to do to get there. And like everyone has said, learning Spanish is also essential for you. Don’t know if you drive but that is also very important here. (That is one thing I wish I had done before hand, although I can get by without a car, it limits you if you can’t drive). Sorry for going on…
Good luck and feel free to PM me on any aspect of single motherhood here!
:juggle:


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Im going to look at that charity! does your dad have any jobs haha. thank you


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Hi there and welcome,
> I am another single mum and I live in Fuengirola and work as an English teacher. I would agree with most of what people have said, it’s all good advice. The one thing I would add is that if you go the teaching English route (see the Teaching English sticky at the top of the forum), it can be complicated when you have children, mainly because in the language schools and academies (as they are also called) the work is usually from about 4pm – 10 pm Monday to Thursday/Friday. Even if you do private lessons most people will want classes after work or after school so it is the same story. State schools are difficult (nearly impossible) to teach in and TESOL alone will not qualify you to do that. I have a few hours work in a Spanish private school teaching extra curricular English but it barely covers the food bill. You can sometimes get in-company classes during the day but they are mainly in the cities and/or you will need a car. And finding childcare at these times is more complicated and expensive and might not be worth your while.
> 
> I have been here 7 years and have managed to survive here but only just, and for me and my son’s long term future I am planning to go back to my studies, and rethink things. When I came here I didn’t have children and my intention was to come for a year’s trial, and then travel so South America. I just planned to teach English, though to begin with I had to take a second job in an office to survive. If I was to do it all again, knowing what I know now, I would say if you want a stable, daytime job, you would be better off doing the training in the UK to teach children in schools (degree plus PGCE) and then come out and try to find work in the international schools. Alternatively, do a degree (if you don’t have one already) and try to get on the British Council scheme (it’s the same work as Halydia mentioned but organized by the British Council).
> ...



Yeah i dont have a degree! so im thinking of looking at changing my options/plans! although i can do a class assistants course in a year do you think this would help with a tesol course?

I have qualifications but their from school! all credit mind you! but apart from that the only other qualifications i have is for the building trade! but i have since i was 23 worked in a call centre in direct sales but i couldnt do that over there as theres a language barrier at the moment! Although im great in the sales department!

can i ask you how you cant just learn to drive over there? I dont drive but again im having lessons so im hoping to have passed my test by the time i come over! I actually hope i will pass it before march!

you are all great with your info!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tesscam said:


> Yeah i dont have a degree! so im thinking of looking at changing my options/plans! although i can do a class assistants course in a year do you think this would help with a tesol course?
> 
> I have qualifications but their from school! all credit mind you! but apart from that the only other qualifications i have is for the building trade! but i have since i was 23 worked in a call centre in direct sales but i couldnt do that over there as theres a language barrier at the moment! Although im great in the sales department!
> 
> ...


I don't think a classroom assistant's course would help with TESOL. Do you have any qualifications from school such as a GCSE or Scottish equivalent in English?
I really don't think people posting, apart from Caz, have explained how difficult it is to get work of any kind here. I would put money on the kind of shop you describe not being successful. You would be throwing your money away.
I'm sure you have plenty of grit and determination - Glaswegians do! My partner is from Glasgow and we are thinking of moving there when we have had enough of Spain. I love the Merchant City area and would like to live there.
But every person who wants to come to Spain has grit and determination. If that was all needed to have a good life here, there would be no problem.
But sadly other things are needed.
As for rents: of course you can find cheap accomodation. But if you have no car you need to be near facilities or have good transport links. Of course rents will be lower in remote or not very nice areas.
If you were on your own I'd say go for it, you've nothing to lose. But with a child....
Better to follow Caz' advice. Get better qualifications, wait out the recession.
Meanwhile, come over on a fact-finding trip.
Spain isn't paradise, especially if you have little or no money. Cheaper areas are as crime-ridden and drug-infested as any rough area in Glasgow or any where in the world.
And there are no social safety nets of the kind you have in the UK, especially Scotland. You and your child will not qualify for free healthcare, an important point which no-one has mentioned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think a classroom assistant's course would help with TESOL. Do you have any qualifications from school such as a GCSE or Scottish equivalent in English?
> I really don't think people posting, apart from Caz, have explained how difficult it is to get work of any kind here. I would put money on the kind of shop you describe not being successful. You would be throwing your money away.
> I'm sure you have plenty of grit and determination - Glaswegians do! My partner is from Glasgow and we are thinking of moving there when we have had enough of Spain. I love the Merchant City area and would like to live there.
> But every person who wants to come to Spain has grit and determination. If that was all needed to have a good life here, there would be no problem.
> ...



I wouldnt do it with a small child. Having my kids at their ages (11 and 13), made thing very difficult to get work here. There are no financial safety nets, not even child allowance. Also I dont know what the circumstances are with your childs father (none of my business and you neednt answer) but if he's mentioned on the birth certificate or pays you any maintenance, he may have to give his consent if you take your lad out of the country!!

There!!!!! - doom and gloom signing out again lol!!!!! eep:

Jo xxxxx


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt do it with a small child. Having my kids at their ages (11 and 13), made thing very difficult to get work here. There are no financial safety nets, not even child allowance. Also I dont know what the circumstances are with your childs father (none of my business and you neednt answer) but if he's mentioned on the birth certificate or pays you any maintenance, he may have to give his consent if you take your lad out of the country!!
> 
> There!!!!! - doom and gloom signing out again lol!!!!! eep:
> 
> Jo xxxxx




yeah i dont have to worry bout his dad as again he refused to put his name on the birth certificate yes he pays maintance but had to be forced through csa! Scottish law states that the father would need to be on the certificate to have ANY legal rights to the child so i wont need to get any consent from him (his fault i must stress) 

Yeah i know its not going to be easy with my child but it can work! and i dont know what child allowance is?> i dont get that!?? but i would still be entilted to child benefit! thats only £20 per week but still something i suppose


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think a classroom assistant's course would help with TESOL. Do you have any qualifications from school such as a GCSE or Scottish equivalent in English?
> I really don't think people posting, apart from Caz, have explained how difficult it is to get work of any kind here. I would put money on the kind of shop you describe not being successful. You would be throwing your money away.
> I'm sure you have plenty of grit and determination - Glaswegians do! My partner is from Glasgow and we are thinking of moving there when we have had enough of Spain. I love the Merchant City area and would like to live there.
> But every person who wants to come to Spain has grit and determination. If that was all needed to have a good life here, there would be no problem.
> ...


yes i have all my gsces general/credit level (standard grades) I have other qualifications due to subjects on my construstion course but i cant remember what they are! It wasnt all construction stuff you see! Yeah i was now thinking of maybe coming over for 3-4 months next year? see how things are and how they could work out!! I do have my internet site selling prams but its just new so not exactly rushed! but im getting there! If that was ok i probably wouldnt need a job as that would be my income but at the moment its not something im relaying on until 1 year has passed! alot can happen in that time!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I see you are getting some mixed messages here about accommodation and rents. If you look in smaller, less touristy towns away from the coast, you will find plenty of reasonably-priced flats and small town-houses on long lets, in nice areas not grotty estates. The town where I live for example is lovely, very friendly, very Spanish, and you could easily get a decent place for €200 a month. You do need fluent Spanish to live here though, so keep at it!


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I see you are getting some mixed messages here about accommodation and rents. If you look in smaller, less touristy towns away from the coast, you will find plenty of reasonably-priced flats and small town-houses on long lets, in nice areas not grotty estates. The town where I live for example is lovely, very friendly, very Spanish, and you could easily get a decent place for €200 a month. You do need fluent Spanish to live here though, so keep at it!



yeah ive been sent some pics of a lovely house in wee place called teba and the rents really good! where abouts are you? its less touristy i am looking for! I want my son to be as spanish as i can get him haha. besides when you go to certain parts of spain you would be aswell staying at home!


----------



## tesscam (Nov 6, 2010)

can i ask anyones thoughts on teba or Frigiliana??


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

tesscam said:


> can i ask anyones thoughts on teba or Frigiliana??


Frigiliana is a beautiful place.it has a few small shops tucked away here and there,the nearest supermarkets are down in Nerja about10 mins by car.the is a bus that goes back n forth 1€ each way,good value and the bus is a coach.there is amarket on thursdays.sells all kinds of things,guess you would ave to check a couple out,see if theres any openings.a little spanish goes a long way,locals and traders are friendly.i spent a week property hunting there earlier in the month.i did see 1 bedroom places for200 a month.they all included lots of steps,didn't seem child friendly.there is a school there a good one i heard.there are lots of for rent signs about and askin one or more of the locals as they admire your child.they have strong family ties here and children are good ice breakers.if you have a car,frigiliana is a great place,there are a couple of parks there but not much else,a taditional pace of life.great for some ,can get a little bored/isolated for others.fantastic place.i think 300+ is the best price for a start here.
don't know about Teba.
best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tesscam said:


> Yeah i know its not going to be easy with my child but it can work! and i dont know what child allowance is?> i dont get that!?? but i would still be entilted to child benefit! thats only £20 per week but still something i suppose


All benefits from the UK would stop when you live in Spain - I'm assuming child allowance/benefit is the same thing?? If you're in Spain you wont get it! I'm not sure about child support from his father??

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> All benefits from the UK would stop when you live in Spain - I'm assuming child allowance/benefit is the same thing?? If you're in Spain you wont get it! I'm not sure about child support from his father??
> 
> Jo xxx


You can get child benefit in Spain under certain conditions:
UK Child Benefit


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Move to Spain*

Given this young lady's history I would susupect the payments from the father would also cease once she emigrated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tesscam said:


> yeah i dont have to worry bout his dad as again he refused to put his name on the birth certificate yes he pays maintance but had to be forced through csa! Scottish law states that the father would need to be on the certificate to have ANY legal rights to the child so i wont need to get any consent from him (his fault i must stress)
> 
> Yeah i know its not going to be easy with my child but it can work! and i dont know what child allowance is?> i dont get that!?? but i would still be entilted to child benefit! thats only £20 per week but still something i suppose



You are not entitled to Child Benefit once you leave the UK.
Check it out but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tesscam said:


> yeah ive been sent some pics of a lovely house in wee place called teba and the rents really good! where abouts are you? its less touristy i am looking for! I want my son to be as spanish as i can get him haha. besides when you go to certain parts of spain you would be aswell staying at home!


Do you know what public transport is like in these 'less touristy' places? What is the percentage of unemployed people in such places? Higher than 30% is my guess.
And what kind of demand is there for learning English in these places? 
I think we need to get real here.
What about health care? How will you pay for that? Do you know that if you are self-employed you will pay around 250 euros a month in autonomo charges?
You really need to come here and see for yourself how bad the employment situation is.
I volunteer for a local dog charity and nearly every day we get people who are unemployed and can't afford to feed their dogs! And this in one of the allegedly richer parts of Spain.....
Moving to another country on your own is hard enough, especially if you speak no Spanish. With a young child you can multiply the difficulties by a hundred.
Most of us posting here alreay have secure jobs, have partners with secure jobs or for whatever reason don't need to work.
I have a degree, PGCE and years of teaching foreign languages and English as a foreign language as well as working as a translator/interpreter. I have no dependent children. Yet no way would I even consider moving here at this time if I had to work for a living.
No matter what people might say, guts and determination alone won't put food on the table.
Winter is now drawing on here. Whilst it's no way as cold as it is in Glasgow, it does get very cold, more so inland in the so-called 'less touristy areas'.
Heating bills can be expensive.
You need to decide on an area then visit and check it out . You may well get an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can claim UK Child Benefit in Spain under certain circumstances
If you are employed or self-employed in a job in which you must pay contributions under the UK scheme,
OR


If you are getting one of the following UK benefits:

contribution-based Jobseeker’s Allowance
Guardian’s Allowance
Incapacity Benefit
State Pension
Widow’s Benefit/Bereavement Benefit
Industrial Injuries Disablement Benefit


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you know what public transport is like in these 'less touristy' places? What is the percentage of unemployed people in such places? Higher than 30% is my guess.
> .


Speaking for my own personal "less touristy" place the public transport is pretty good, you can easily get to the big towns and back. 40% of the population are over 65 or under 16, and people of working age who are unemployed get by on temporary contracts from the town hall (allocated on a rota basis), do odd jobs, or sell game, or produce from their huertos. There is no visible evidence of poverty, like there is in the cities; people look out for each other. There is virtually no crime, apart from the inevitable druggie teenagers but everybody knows who they are.

Because there are so few Brits here we are constantly being asked to give English lessons to children, teenagers and older people, especially teachers. We don´t personally want to, but there is certainly a demand and my friend now takes three groups a week, each student paying €5 (which is as much as they can afford).

Another English friend has three small children at the local school, all doing well, and she earns money by dressmaking. She has to turn work away. She lives here because it is a safe and healthy environment for her children to grow up in.

If your Spanish is up to it and you aren´t too bothered about nightlife I would definitely recommend an ordinary non-touristy small town as a place to live.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Me too, I live out in the sticks. Public transport a Euro to anywhere, ferries and internal flights about half price.

I too get requests to teach English. I see business opportunities here for a right minded person, things seem to be picking up, my friends the carpenters have plenty of work, the local builder is mowed under. Electricians and plumbers are hard to find. 

So a recession it may be and there is more unemployment here, (Canary Islands) than the rest of Spain. But it is not all doom and gloom, a friend of mine started his own business three weeks ago, I asked how could he make money in a recession? He told me that because of the recession he makes money, he buys cheap, sells cheap, and offers finance cheap.

I think the worst may be over, lets not despair, a little hope and a positive outlook is the answer, plus a quick mind to seize the opportunities,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My laptop is playing up....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Speaking for my own personal "less touristy" place the public transport is pretty good, you can easily get to the big towns and back. 40% of the population are over 65 or under 16, and people of working age who are unemployed get by on temporary contracts from the town hall (allocated on a rota basis), do odd jobs, or sell game, or produce from their huertos. There is no visible evidence of poverty, like there is in the cities; people look out for each other. There is virtually no crime, apart from the inevitable druggie teenagers but everybody knows who they are.
> 
> Because there are so few Brits here we are constantly being asked to give English lessons to children, teenagers and older people, especially teachers. We don´t personally want to, but there is certainly a demand and my friend now takes three groups a week, each student paying €5 (which is as much as they can afford).
> 
> ...


Our village is remarkably 'untouristy' compared to places just a few km away...probably because there's nothing here worth visiting! Just a rather ordinary Spanish village that's somehow managed to retain its peaceful character, no nightlife, undeveloped unspoilt beaches whilst being a short trip away from the fleshpots of Marbella. We have a little English teaching school here and yes, I'm always being asked to teach English, just as I was in Prague. Funny how you get offered work when you don't need it....I'm currently giving my neighbour, a former teacher, English lessons in return for Spanish conversation practice.
But moving with a young child, no Spanish, no professional qualifications is an enormous undertaking and I don't think people realise just what they could be getting themselves into. Small towns with few Brits may not be the best place for a young mum who has to deal with bureaucracy, find work, just get used to 'abroad'. What about health care? And affordable child care?
I would never in this current climate advise anyone to 'come on over', not with dependents. Spain isn't some kind of panacea for your problems in the UK, especially regarding employment. If you're single, give it a go by all means...as long as you have enough to buy a ticket home and somewhere to live when you go back. Perhaps the OP has considered all these factors, perhaps not..You need to come and see for yourself. Even with a cheap rent you will need an income of at least 1000 euros a month to feed and clothe two people. Utilities, transport, replacing appliances, a myriad of things that all add up.
Very many Brits are desperate to go back 'home'. You and I are among the lucky ones. I can't see how unqualified, non-Spanish-speaking people with young dependent families can hope to just 'come on over', find decent accommodation and a job that pays enough for a decent life....if it were that easy, why can't the four million plus unemployed Spaniards find work?
I come across so many people who can barely afford to feed themselves, let alone their dogs.That's why our refugio is full beyond its capacity, sadly.


----------

